# Installing a 4 prong dryer plug



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

the difference between a 3 wire and a 4 wire connection on the dryer is the white (neutral) and the ground (green, bare, or green w/ yellow stripes) are connected to the same terminal of the cord with a 3 wire. With a 4 wire, those 2 are separated and each connect to the respective wire of the cord.

Usually, on the newer dryers, there are 4 terminals and you just connect the cord as required; 2 hot wires (black, red) to the brass screws. Neutral wire to silver screw and ground wire to green screw.

what you need to do is look for a bonding strip that runs from the neutral terminal to the ground terminal or to the frame of the dryer. That bonding strap would need to be disconnected so as to separate the neutral and ground terminals.


if you can take pics of the dryer, it might make it easier to explain to you.


----------



## Amandamayes (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you, nap. Ive attached the pic of the back of my dryer. Of course, I'm sure I don't have to explain what my new 4 prong plug looks like LOL

I think I have most of it...black, white, red, right? Its the green I am wondering about. Do I just removed the screw where the dryer's green wire is and have both the new plug's green wire AND the dryer's green wire on there together?

Thank you again!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

leave the dryers green wire then and add the cord's green wire to that termination. so that would be a yes to your question if I read your question correctly.

Look inside to make sure there is no connection between the neutral (silver) terminal and the frame of the dryer or the ground terminal. It's kind of dark and I cannot see in there in the pic.


----------



## Amandamayes (Jul 16, 2010)

nap said:


> leave the dryers green wire then and add the cord's green wire to that termination. so that would be a yes to your question if I read your question correctly.
> 
> Look inside to make sure there is no connection between the neutral (silver) terminal and the frame of the dryer or the ground terminal. It's kind of dark and I cannot see in there in the pic.


Oh wow. Thank you! I'll check that!


----------

